# Having to reset password on logging in.



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

As the title states, have no idea why, for mobile and my computer.

@Lorian..... Help? It should just stay logged in for both.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> As the title states, have no idea why, for mobile and my computer.
> 
> @Lorian..... Help? It should just stay logged in for both.


 It doesn't help that your login email is [email protected]_AAS.com


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It doesn't help that your login email is [email protected]_AAS.com


 Piss off. 

That email does not work anymore.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Piss off.
> 
> That email does not work anymore.


 Why? Did you forget your password?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> Why? Did you forget your password?


 I think that might have been @richardrahl.............


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I think that might have been @richardrahl.............


 Why would he forget your password. Does he spend a lot of time at yours? Or just leaves in the morning?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

superpube said:


> Why would he forget your password. Does he spend a lot of time at yours? Or just leaves in the morning?


 I always leave early, before he wakes. He's really clingy and emotional when he gets up and I find it repulsive.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> As the title states, have no idea why, for mobile and my computer.
> 
> @Lorian..... Help? It should just stay logged in for both.


 Do a quick search. Somebody had the same a problem a week or two back. I think it was an easy fix.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

@Quackerz don't sign in with your email, rather use your username. I have been battling for a long time with this. Also if you are using multiple devices don't use the "remember me" function.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Janelle said:


> @Quackerz don't sign in with your email, rather use your username. I have been battling for a long time with this. Also if you are using multiple devices don't use the "remember me" function.


 That's the one. Couldn't remember off the top off my head. :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> Why would he forget your password. Does he spend a lot of time at yours? Or just leaves in the morning?


 He leaves me like I'm some filthy whore.......



richardrahl said:


> I always leave early, before he wakes. He's really clingy and emotional when he gets up and I find it repulsive.


 All I want is to cook you a bit of brekky mate. Stop being rude. It's only going to be shreddies though, none of the eggs florentine business.

Probably best you don't stay round TBH, that 200mg of suspension turned into 300mg. :lol:



Janelle said:


> @Quackerz don't sign in with your email, rather use your username. I have been battling for a long time with this. Also if you are using multiple devices don't use the "remember me" function.


 Thanks, fixed it. You're a diamond. :thumbup1:


----------



## FrozenGR (Apr 21, 2016)

Same problem here.

I have to reset my damn password every fu**ing time in order to enter.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FrozenGR said:


> Same problem here.
> 
> I have to reset my damn password every fu**ing time in order to enter.


 Have you tried the advice offered in this thread?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

FrozenGR said:


> Same problem here.
> 
> I have to reset my damn password every fu**ing time in order to enter.


 Login with your username, not your email address.


----------

